# An old Royal Navy timer



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's another nice old Royal Navy issued timer.

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...632&w=412&h=550

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...633&w=550&h=412

Cheers

Foggy


----------

